# What type of supplement would you like to see on the market?



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2004)

I realize there is just about every supplement on the market already, but is there any supplement, or even a combination of supplements, that you would like to see made?

Or, a better/higher quality of a supplement that is currently on the market?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## plouffe (Jun 6, 2004)

Better MRP's with Joint Support, BCAA's, Full Spectrum of Vitamins/Minerals, and all that other good stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> Better MRP's with Joint Support, BCAA's, Full Spectrum of Vitamins/Minerals, and all that other good stuff.


other than MRP's, please elaborate and be more specific.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> Better MRP's with Joint Support, BCAA's, Full Spectrum of Vitamins/Minerals, and all that other good stuff.


Ah, that's just a few short months away.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## falconphynx (Jun 7, 2004)

You know prince , I was wondering if when taking your protein be it whey con, whey isolate or what ever , if the joint support powder like glucosamine can be added to help B.B . with the stress we put to our joints


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

falconphynx said:
			
		

> You know prince , I was wondering if when taking your protein be it whey con, whey isolate or what ever , if the joint support powder like glucosamine can be added to help B.B . with the stress we put to our joints


i agree!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

I would like to see a supplement that helped me keep off fat while I am bulking. This is a problem for me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

That is PhenoGen, though it may compromise gains.  Its a trade off.

Glucosamine, MSM and Chondrotin taste like arse, so would not go well in your chocolate proteins.  You'd need to use fruit flavored like the Nectars.

I have a simple request.  A creatine that works for non-responders.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I have a simple request. A creatine that works for non-responders.


have you tried SAN V-12?


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That is PhenoGen


I know TP.........I thought I would lob you a softball.......but you didn't hit it out of the park.......maybe a single.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I know TP.........I thought I would lob you a softball.......but you didn't hit it out of the park.......maybe a single.


Wasn't trying to.  I expect the feedback to do that for me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> have you tried SAN V-12?


No.  But I have read enough reviews to know that it is one of the better creatine products out there, but that it will still do nothing for me.

And, I have an aversion to paying for supplements.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Rob, thinking of getting in the business?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No. But I have read enough reviews to know that it is one of the better creatine products out there, but that it will still do nothing for me.


you should at least try it.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2004)

How about a true healthy protein bar.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> How about a true healthy protein bar.


agreed, but that is more of a "food item", whole different area as far as manufacturing supplements.


----------



## Testosterone (Jun 7, 2004)

Any Muscletech Suplement where Claims meet Results





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> other than MRP's, please elaborate and be more specific.


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd like to see a safe and natural product that could increase protein synthesis on a daily basis.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Leucine.


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Wasn't trying to. I expect the feedback to do that for me.


 
do we know when it will be available??????????????i cant wait to supply some of that feedback.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 7, 2004)

I dont know if it is availabe as I am not as up to speed on this stuff as many are here but here are some ideas:

a multi that is really more specifically designed for people on different supps.  Like a multi for PH/ PS/AAS users.  maybe with some more liver protection in addition to some joint supplements.  You can take 3 multi now to get a certain level of two or three things but run to high on something else which can cause problems.  

A nighttime multi that has some extra zinc, mag, and b6 in it which is basically ZMA i believe so you can get better sleep and vitamin all in one
creatine with a good trasport system so you take it with water instead of juice (i hate grape juice, ususally use cranberry but dont always have some).  I know cell tech has a good transport system but it has lots and lots of sugar.  Not good for some diets.  And yes I know there is V12 and swole and this and that, so if this is what v12 is make it cheaper. 

a PH/PS that wont get on "the list"  Hey it was worth a try.

a real myostatin blocker.  The person who comes up with this will be a multi millioniare over night until they it is illegal the next week, b/c people die from putting on 50 lbs of muscle in 2 weeks and overload their body

I'll think of some more and like i said some of this stuff maybe stupid or maybe out already (or both). just suggestions


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

X Ring said:
			
		

> a multi that is really more specifically designed for people on different supps. Like a multi for PH/ PS/AAS users. maybe with some more liver protection in addition to some joint supplements.


this is a good one.


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would like to see a supplement that helped me keep off fat while I am bulking. This is a problem for me.


CLA and r-ALA both help to do that...


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 7, 2004)

When PH's go down, there is going to be a mad scramble for something that produces noticeable muscle gains.

I am fearful that even the good ones are going to get horrible feedback, because people are SOOOOO spoiled by legal anabolic steroids and are going to (completely unrealistically) expect something comparable, and I would be shocked if something like that exists within the next two years.

It is going to be a really, really interesting time in our little world when these are banned.


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> CLA and r-ALA both help to do that...


i think cla is garbage


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> i think cla is garbage


that's your opinion...

CLA has nothing but positive medical study behind it.  if your diet is on CLA works...it's not a magic pill


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

that is the problem, everyone wants a magic pill... many supplements are great additions to your diet, but you're not going to see anything overnight.


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 7, 2004)

Exactly -- and several "prohormone" products are pretty much just that.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

Something that won't be banned by the goverment soon


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's your opinion...
> 
> CLA has nothing but positive medical study behind it. if your diet is on CLA works...it's not a magic pill


I know its my opinion thats why I said "I THINK" cla is garbage. IS it ok if I think that?


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is the problem, everyone wants a magic pill... many supplements are great additions to your diet, but you're not going to see anything overnight.


I dont recall saying I wanted a magic pill.......just that i think cla is garbage.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> CLA and r-ALA both help to do that...


I've used CLA before and its helped me before. Kinda think of using it again here soon!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I dont recall saying I wanted a magic pill.......just that i think cla is garbage.


What is your statement based upon ?


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

i used it a couple of years ago and it did nothing


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> i used it a couple of years ago and it did nothing


did you take 6 grams/every day for at least 3 months ?  were you following a balanced diet ?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob, thinking of getting in the business?


----------



## topolo (Jun 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> did you take 6 grams/every day for at least 3 months ? were you following a balanced diet ?


no-yes-yes


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's your opinion...
> 
> CLA has nothing but positive medical study behind it.


This is not true at all.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2004)

Par Deus said:
			
		

> This is not true at all.


what negative information have you read on CLA ? 

I have seen plenty of studies where no great increase in LBM was observed but none where there was not a loss of body fat when a 6 gram/ED dosage was used...


----------



## MR DIBBS (Jun 8, 2004)

To get back to the original topic: after 16 years of training and buying sups
I'd love to see an OTC oral GH product that actually works!!
Look at what we've had over the years: Ornithine, Arginine, 
Arginine Pyro/Lysine, Ferulic Acid, Pituitary peptides, L-Glutamine,   Alpha GPC, etc etc. All a crock of Sh**.

I think I may be hoping for the impossible.


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, it has indeed been shown not to cause fat loss (in both humans and pigs (who are much more like humans than rats are) in several studies, in vivo, and in vitro.

It has also been shown to cause insulin resistence.

In addition, many studies (especially in vitro stuff and rat studies) often use a pure 10, 12 CLA isomer, as opposed to the 10,12/9,11 mixture that is sold commerically.

And, the data indicates that the two have pretty much the exact opposite effect -- 10,12 seems to be a PPAR-gamma ANtagonist, while the 9,11 isomer appears to be an agonist.

But, there are indeed a lot of really promising studies, as well.

If they ever make a commercial product of a relatively high purity isomer specific CLA, we will be able to figure out a lot more on this compound. 









			
				LAM said:
			
		

> what negative information have you read on CLA ?
> 
> I have seen plenty of studies where no great increase in LBM was observed but none where there was not a loss of body fat when a 6 gram/ED dosage was used...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick fat burner w/ NO sides.


----------



## topolo (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, it has indeed been shown not to cause fat loss (in both humans and pigs (who are much more like humans than rats are) in several studies, in vivo, and in vitro.

It has also been shown to cause insulin resistence.

In addition, many studies (especially in vitro stuff and rat studies) often use a pure 10, 12 CLA isomer, as opposed to the 10,12/9,11 mixture that is sold commerically.

And, the data indicates that the two have pretty much the exact opposite effect -- 10,12 seems to be a PPAR-gamma ANtagonist, while the 9,11 isomer appears to be an agonist.

But, there are indeed a lot of really promising studies, as well.

If they ever make a commercial product of a relatively high purity isomer specific CLA, we will be able to figure out a lot more on this compound. 






Quote:
Originally Posted by *LAM*
_what negative information have you read on CLA ? 

I have seen plenty of studies where no great increase in LBM was observed but none where there was not a loss of body fat when a 6 gram/ED dosage was used..._


as i said...........garbage


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 10, 2004)

It is not garbage, per se, it is just that the existing commericially available raw material is significantly flawed.


----------

